# Following Anniversary Engine #145



## printman2000 (Mar 18, 2011)

Starting this topic to follow #145. Please report locations and news in this thread.


----------



## printman2000 (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## Tracktwentynine (Mar 18, 2011)

Have heard that 145 is at Wilmington waiting for the grand opening of the renovated station tomorrow.


----------



## printman2000 (Mar 19, 2011)

Tracktwentynine said:


> Have heard that 145 is at Wilmington waiting for the grand opening of the renovated station tomorrow.


Anyone have confirmation or seen pics?


----------



## jis (Mar 19, 2011)

printman2000 said:


> Tracktwentynine said:
> 
> 
> > Have heard that 145 is at Wilmington waiting for the grand opening of the renovated station tomorrow.
> ...


Piotr and Anthony saw it in Wilmington today.


----------



## printman2000 (Mar 21, 2011)

Read elsewhere that #145 should be on headed back to Washington DC this evening (21st) to get back into revenue service.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 21, 2011)

Any ideas on time (or where I might find out)? Love to get that one rolling through Odenton.


----------



## Tracktwentynine (Mar 24, 2011)

Any updates?


----------



## printman2000 (Mar 24, 2011)

Have not seen anything from any sources.


----------



## printman2000 (Mar 25, 2011)

Read a report that #145 is in Wilmington being prepped for the display train. This goes against everything else that I have heard. Everything else has said #822 will be on the display train and #145 is to roam the system. Unless #145 will be on the display train just at the beginning or just for Train Day.


----------



## PerRock (Mar 25, 2011)

all the anniversary engines are technically on display. However only one (ok, 2) is going to be on the Museum Train; that is unit 822 (and the F40PH). For NTD I suspect that the various Anniv P42s will be on display at various stations across the states. #822 & the museum train will be on display @ WAS, and then will tour the country (the whole train) stopping at various stations for people to tour it.

peter


----------



## printman2000 (Mar 25, 2011)

PerRock said:


> all the anniversary engines are technically on display. However only one (ok, 2) is going to be on the Museum Train; that is unit 822 (and the F40PH). For NTD I suspect that the various Anniv P42s will be on display at various stations across the states. #822 & the museum train will be on display @ WAS, and then will tour the country (the whole train) stopping at various stations for people to tour it.
> 
> peter


That is exactly what I have heard, up until today where someone reported what I stated. That 145 was prepping for THE display train.


----------



## PerRock (Mar 25, 2011)

my guess is that someone was just confused, and probably didn't know that #822 is also in phase III for the museum train. In all truefullness Amtrak hasn't said much about whats going to be happening with these engines.

peter


----------



## printman2000 (Apr 2, 2011)

Anyone heard anything new?


----------



## Acela150 (May 4, 2011)

145 was spoted at the Sanford AT Engine Terminal yesterday (5/3/11) So it should be on 52 right now or today (5/4/11).


----------



## PerRock (Jul 14, 2011)

184 (IV) left Chicago as a trailing unit on Train 3, the westbound Southwest Chief, this afternoon. The lead unit was 117, which, ironically, was the unit pictured for Phase IV in Amtrak's initial press release about the heritage program.

66 (II) and 156 (I) are still in Chicago and from what I've read on another board are scheduled for use on a special train this weekend. No recent word on 145 (III).

(reposted from railroadfan.com)

 

peter


----------



## TimePeace (Jul 15, 2011)

Pretty sure I have the date correct: #145 was the trailing engine on the Eastbound CZ on June 15, which was the first day the CZ ran after a week or so of cancellations. (I was on it - the train, not the engine.)


----------



## Ryan (Jul 22, 2011)

John Bobinyec said:


> #80 has 145 on the point today.
> 
> JB


----------



## Acela150 (Jul 28, 2011)

Was on #42 today from PGH saw it from the GF's Apt and OH BOY!!! Was I FOAMING!! :lol:


----------



## Acela150 (Jul 28, 2011)

I believe she's on her way back to DC now!


----------



## MadManMoon (Jul 30, 2011)

She's leading 51(29) two cars in front of me (I'm in sleeper 5100). Interestingly enough, our sleeper is the #1 production Viewliner, 62000 ("American View"). The Phase III lady looks resplendent in what I consider to be Amtrak's best paint scheme ever.


----------



## Acela150 (Jul 30, 2011)

MadManMoon said:


> She's leading 51(29) two cars in front of me (I'm in sleeper 5100). Interestingly enough, our sleeper is the #1 production Viewliner, 62000 ("American View"). The Phase III lady looks resplendent in what I consider to be Amtrak's best paint scheme ever.


Consider your self lucky to ride behind a Heritage unit! Try and get some shots at longer stops.


----------



## PerRock (Aug 17, 2011)

I just passed #145 while I am on the eb lsl. It was parked in the Albany/Renn yard.

Peter


----------



## Acela150 (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks for the update! I'm trying to find out when something along the lines of a heritage unit will be coming east for the Penny again.


----------



## mflsjhs (Aug 22, 2011)

currently sitting in the Albany Yard infront of 200


----------



## PerRock (Aug 22, 2011)

mflsjhs said:


> currently sitting in the Albany Yard infront of 200


Actually according to the sign outside the Albany Yard, it's the "Rensselaer Maintenance Facility" (engine facility, or something like that, but it is Rensselaer)

peter


----------



## AlanB (Aug 22, 2011)

mflsjhs said:


> currently sitting in the Albany Yard infront of 200


 

I hope no one moves that engine until after you stand up and get out of the way. :lol:


----------



## Acela150 (Aug 27, 2011)

Attached to the Anniversary Train today at ALB. Looked great in the photos I saw.


----------



## PerRock (Aug 28, 2011)

you sure that wasn't Amtrak 822? the P40 #822 is also in Anniversary Phase III & is the power unit on the Museum Train.

peter


----------



## Acela150 (Aug 28, 2011)

This is the picture I was talking about. It was attached with 822 and 406.


----------



## Acela150 (Sep 3, 2011)

Currently at Railfest in Steamtown! With a ton of equipment including the Anniversary train! Seen on a friends Facebook page.


----------



## Agent (Mar 14, 2013)

I caught it today in Agency, Iowa leading the _California Zephyr_ toward Chicago at 8:28 a.m. (Note: Skip to 2:06 for when 145 first appears.)


----------



## PerRock (Mar 14, 2013)

#145 had been in Pueblo, CO for the Talgo tests.

peter


----------



## crescent2 (Mar 14, 2013)

I think that paint scheme looks great!


----------



## Agent (Mar 15, 2013)

145 is now heading back west leading Amtrak #5(15) this evening. The train is currently running on time.

This video of the _California_ _Zephyr_ was taken east of Agency, Iowa:


----------



## Agent (Mar 20, 2013)

Amtrak 145 in on _California Zephyr_ traveling to Chicago again. It is now heading east across Iowa over half an hour late. I caught it in Agency, Iowa. It is the second unit on the train. There have been reports on other websites that it was leading.



Also, it might just be me, but the lead engine's horn sounds a bit funny. I wonder it may be fouled, or if it might have something to do with the temperature being 18 degrees Fahrenheit with a wind chill of -3 degrees (Happy first day of spring!).


----------



## Agent (Mar 21, 2013)

Amtrak 145 is leading the _California Zephyr_ out west again. Here it is leaving Ottumwa, Iowa on time. The engineer was kind enough to give a horn salute.


----------



## Agent (Mar 26, 2013)

Amtrak 145 should arrive in Chicago again later today leading Amtrak #6(24). I caught the _Zephyr_ east of Agency, Iowa running about 12 minutes late, but the slow order heard being given to Amtrak's engineer (or is it conductor? I'm not sure.) in the first part of the video put the train over half an hour late.


----------



## AlanB (Mar 26, 2013)

Agent said:


> but the slow order heard being given to Amtrak's engineer (or is it conductor? I'm not sure.)


That would have been either the engineer or the fireman. Since the other voice clearly identified himself as being the foreman, that means that the voice from Amtrak had to have been in the engine. The Conductor isn't allowed to copy the slow order & authority to pass the red flag. Not to mention that's unlikely that his radio would have reached the foreman; only the more powerful radio in the engine would be able to transmit/receive that far.

The engineer/fireman will then repeat the order to the conductor, but again the engineer/fireman is the one who takes the initial order.

On a freight train, since the conductor would most likely be in the cab, then it could well be the conductor copying the info down. But not on Amtrak.


----------



## Amtrak Cajun (Mar 26, 2013)

I love the vids Agent. Thank you.

I also love seeing the Anniversary engines. I think they are my favorites now.


----------



## Agent (Jun 12, 2013)

145 is traveling west right on Amtrak #5(12) as the second engine facing east. I caught this California Zephyr

passing through Agency, Iowa running one hour late.


----------



## Agent (Jun 17, 2013)

145 is returning to Chicago on the _California Zephyr_ today. It passed by Agency, Iowa running 27 minutes late; not bad for Amtrak #6 here. This was the last #6 through Donner Pass before Union Pacific closed it for track work. I'm glad 145 didn't get stuck in California.


----------



## Agent (Sep 30, 2015)

AMTK 145 is on Amtrak #5(30) traveling with the Exhibit Train which is to be on display at Denver Union Station this Saturday. I saw this _California Zephyr_ at Agency, Iowa running about fifteen minutes late.


----------



## Agent (Oct 12, 2015)

145 and the Amtrak Exhibit Train are now returning east on Amtrak #6(10) having been on display in Grand Junction, Colorado during the weekend. This _California Zephyr _was over four and a half hours late when it passed through Agency, Iowa.


----------



## Agent (Feb 23, 2016)

Seems that AMTK 822 and 145 have stuck together since the Gulf Coast special. Both of them are now taking Amtrak #5(23) westward. This _California Zephyr_ was running right on time when it came through Agency, Iowa this evening. 145 is the second unit.


----------



## Agent (Mar 17, 2016)

AMTK 145 is returning east as the second engine on Amtrak #6(15) after being on _Reno Fun Train_/_Sierra Scenic Train_ duty. Although it is not returning with the other engine it was working with, AMTK 822. With the exception of the baggage car, this train set is the same as the #5 that took 184 west last week, so apparently there are still two anniversary engines out west.

The eastbound _California Zephyr_ with 145 was fifty-one minutes late when it came through Agency, Iowa.


----------



## Agent (Jul 3, 2016)

Amtrak #5(03) is being led west by AMTK 145. I saw it come through Agency, Iowa just over half an hour late.


----------



## Acela150 (Jul 5, 2016)

HA! Thing is ACSES equipped and where is it?? The midwest and western part of the country where it doesn't exist... But 66 can be captive to the Midwest??


----------



## Agent (Jul 9, 2016)

145 led Amtrak #6(06) through Agency, Iowa yesterday. On the end of the train was a heritage baggage car. This is the baggage car that was part of the move of the Siemens Chargers from Denver to the test track at Pueblo.


----------



## KnightRail (Jul 9, 2016)

Agent said:


> 145 led Amtrak #6(06) through Agency, Iowa yesterday. On the end of the train was a heritage baggage car. This is the baggage car that was part of the move of the Siemens Chargers from Denver to the test track at Pueblo.


You should be seeing that baggage car again tomorrow plus the four MARC cars.


----------



## Thirdrail7 (Jul 9, 2016)

KnightRail said:


> Agent said:
> 
> 
> > 145 led Amtrak #6(06) through Agency, Iowa yesterday. On the end of the train was a heritage baggage car. This is the baggage car that was part of the move of the Siemens Chargers from Denver to the test track at Pueblo.
> ...


Hopefully, the wheels are round again! :giggle:


----------



## Agent (Jul 10, 2016)

Amtrak #5(09) is being led west by 145. It came through Agency about twenty minutes late with a nice salute from the engineer. There are also three private cars on the end.


----------



## Agent (Jul 14, 2016)

AMTK 145 is leading Amtrak #6(12) to Chicago today. I saw it come through Agency, Iowa just under an hour and a half late.


----------



## Agent (Jul 15, 2016)

AMTK 145 is heading back west for another round of leading the _California Zephyr_. Amtrak #5(15) was about five minutes late when it came through Agency, Iowa.


----------



## Agent (Jul 27, 2016)

I saw Amtrak #6(25) come through Agency, Iowa today running two and a half hours late with AMTK 145 as its second unit. There were also three private cars on the end of this _California Zephyr_ returning from a National Railway Historical Society convention in Denver.


----------



## Maglev (Jan 12, 2017)

On January 10, I saw #145 arriving as the middle unit on 7/27 (8) in Spokane at about 3 am as I was leaving Spokane on 8/28 (9).


----------



## Agent (Mar 15, 2017)

AMTK 145 is leading Amtrak #6(13) to Chicago today with AMTK 822 as the other engine. This eastbound _California Zephyr_ was just over five hours late at Agency, Iowa.


----------



## Agent (Mar 31, 2017)

I caught AMTK 145 leading the westbound _California Zephyr_ at Agency, Iowa this evening. Amtrak #5(31) was running right on time.


----------



## chakk (Apr 1, 2017)

Agent said:


> AMTK 145 is leading Amtrak #6(13) to Chicago today with AMTK 822 as the other engine. This eastbound _California Zephyr_ was just over five hours late at Agency, Iowa.


First time I've seen locomotives running back-to-back on the CZ in a long time. Good catch, Agent!


----------



## KnightRail (Apr 1, 2017)

Agent said:


> I caught AMTK 145 leading the westbound _California Zephyr_ at Agency, Iowa this evening. Amtrak #5(31) was running right on time.


BOLO for 406 on 6(1) - Ski train wrap was removed by Oakland.


----------



## Agent (Apr 1, 2017)

chakk said:


> First time I've seen locomotives running back-to-back on the CZ in a long time. Good catch, Agent!


Thanks. Seems they run them back-to-back every now and then.


----------



## Agent (Apr 6, 2017)

AMTK 145 is going back west leading Amtrak #5(06). The train was on time at Agency, Iowa. It met #6(04) west of Ottumwa.


----------



## Agent (Apr 11, 2017)

Amtrak #6(09) with AMTK 145 leading was fifty minutes late at Agency, Iowa today. Nice engineer on this _California Zephyr_.


----------



## Agent (Apr 12, 2017)

145 is taking another round on the _California Zephyr_. Amtrak #5(12) sped westward through Agency, Iowa about eleven minutes late.


----------



## Agent (Apr 27, 2017)

145 is heading back east on Amtrak #6(25) after an extended stay in California. This _California Zephyr_ was about half an hour late at Agency, Iowa.


----------



## Agent (Apr 28, 2017)

145 is heading back west on Amtrak #5(28), but it is the second unit now. The _California Zephyr_ was on time at Agency, Iowa.


----------



## Agent (May 3, 2017)

Amtrak #6(01) brought 145 through Agency, Iowa today as its second unit. This eastbound _California Zephyr_ was over an hour and a half late. It had a nice engineer too.


----------



## Agent (May 9, 2017)

AMTK 145 led Amtrak #6(07) through Ottumwa, Iowa today. This eastbound _California Zephyr_ left the station over two and a half hours late.


----------



## chakk (May 11, 2017)

And I was able to capture this image of 6(7) at Glenwood Springs, Colorado, running about one hour late on 8 May.


----------



## Agent (Jan 11, 2018)

AMTK 145 is the second unit on Amtrak #6(09). This Chicago-bound _Zephyr_ was close to an hour and twenty minutes late when it passed Agency, Iowa.


----------



## Agent (Jan 17, 2018)

Amtrak #6(15) was thirty-five minutes late when it passed Agency, Iowa this morning. 145 is still second out.


----------



## cpotisch (Feb 28, 2019)

It's been quite a while, so I'm wondering: is 145 still out on the rails?


----------



## Railroad Bill (Feb 28, 2019)

Amtrak 145 was involved in an accident and was last reported at Beech Grove for repairs back in Sept 2018.  Since it does not have any current report, it may still be there.


----------



## cpotisch (Feb 28, 2019)

Railroad Bill said:


> Amtrak 145 was involved in an accident and was last reported at Beech Grove for repairs back in Sept 2018.  Since it does not have any current report, it may still be there.


I see. Do you know what the accident was?


----------



## Acela150 (Mar 1, 2019)

cpotisch said:


> I see. Do you know what the accident was?


It was the incident that involved congress being on a train to Greenbriar.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Mar 1, 2019)

It was on the Greenbriar train. Last time I was in Ivy City it was sitting back towards the shop building. Out of view from the main line. It could have moved to the grove though.


----------



## cpotisch (Mar 1, 2019)

Acela150 said:


> It was the incident that involved congress being on a train to Greenbriar.


Thanks. How could I forget the accident and associated thread which led to these glorious ideas for preventing grade grossing incidents!



Carolina Special said:


> For a VIP charter train like this, would it make any sense to run an separate engine a mile or two ahead to make sure the track is clear? With the separate lead engine having special signage to let people know the main train was following. Like “You will die if you don’t wait!”.
> 
> Just trying to think outside the box a little. I know Amtrak doesn’t have enough engines to do this on all trains, but for special circumstances it might make sense.





Carolina Special said:


> Another idea which could work on all the trains. Run a drone ahead of the train to see if the crossing is clear. A drone with a loud horn that could hover over the crossing if it looks like somebody is going to do something stupid.
> 
> The drones should be relatively cheap. Infrared for night time work may add to the cost, though.
> 
> SWB would have to increase for whoever is piloting the drones, whether from the cab or central office. Should be an offset by reduction in expense for crashed engines and passenger cars. Plus lives saved.


----------



## Thirdrail7 (Mar 1, 2019)

I'm sure the lawyers have a hold on it.


----------



## dgvrengineer (Mar 2, 2019)

Truck driver in that incident was just in court on manslaughter charges.  He was found Not Guilty.  Maybe this will be the end of the legal stuff and the equipment can be released for service.


----------



## Thirdrail7 (Mar 2, 2019)

dgvrengineer said:


> Truck driver in that incident was just in court on manslaughter charges.  He was found Not Guilty.  Maybe this will be the end of the legal stuff and the equipment can be released for service.


Not likely.  This is just one round out of many. A brief fair use quote will show the ugly truth:

https://www.washingtonpost.com/national/truck-driver-found-not-guilty-in-crash-with-chartered-train/2019/02/28/eb8e55b4-3b5f-11e9-b10b-f05a22e75865_story.html?noredirect=on&amp;utm_term=.91a5c343a88f



> Naylor and his lawyer declined to comment to the newspaper. He’s named in two lawsuits filed by train passengers.


The passengers will still have their day in court, so the equipment (evidence) must be preserved.


----------



## KnightRail (Mar 17, 2019)

145 moved today on train #851


----------



## Acela150 (Mar 17, 2019)

KnightRail said:


> 145 moved today on train #851



Well that’s good news. Hopefully it makes it way to the Pennsylvanian soon. We’re tired of seeing the same old paint job everyday.


----------



## Acela150 (Mar 19, 2019)

Reported leading the LSL in fresh Phase III paint tonight.


----------

